# Awesome fried chicken



## DeusXM (Jul 1, 2014)

Not my own recipe, but definitely worth a go, I made this last night.







http://carbwars.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/oven-fried-chicken.html

I made it without the parmesan because I didn't have any. I think that it'll be much better with it because on their own, the ground up pork scratchings seem to be missing something but I can't quite place it. I'm thinking of trying this again but hybridising it with the Guardian's fried chicken recipe, keeping in the herbs but swapping out the MSG and flour for the scratchings.

Instead of butchering my own chicken I just used a tray of thighs and drumsticks, plus a couple of breast fillets as the missus doesn't like meat with bones in it. It is VERY filling - I finished off the famous Devastator at the Red Dog Saloon but even I could only manage two pieces of this before feeling very full. The crust texture is absolutely brilliant though and it looks utterly amazing when you pull it out of the oven.

Diabetes-wise, the results are fantastic - I didn't need any insulin at all for the two pieces I had and the fat content seems to head off the usual protein turning to glucose effect.

As a note, use the puffy pork scratchings, usually referred to as pork crunch, rather than the traditional pub style ones. Also, what the Americans call 'heavy cream' we know better as double cream.


----------



## HelenM (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm not surprised it was filling
Calories: 727 per 2 pieces.  (OK for a young active male not so good if like me you are much older and a small female, I would have to do a lot of walking/running to make up for it)


----------



## Laura davies (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow that's just made my mouth water. Gonna try it! Im going to family celebration this evening they are having Chinese take away but not me as it pushes my BMs right up so chicken breast from the chippy for me  by the way woke up to 4.9 had 8 giant buttons and 1 hour later 16.1 won't be doing that again!!! Grrr annoyed with myself


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh goodness, that looks absolutely yummy. My mouth is watering.

I am giving that a go at some point, will be good with my other meals just so i can have that


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 1, 2014)

HelenM said:


> I'm not surprised it was filling
> Calories: 727 per 2 pieces.  (OK for a young active male not so good if like me you are much older and a small female, I would have to do a lot of walking/running to make up for it)



You'd be surprised. As you'll have low insulin levels, you're actually less likely to store fat. Eat a bowl of pasta (easily 727 cal) and you'll retain way more fat than eating this.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 1, 2014)

You might try adding some smoked paprika either hot or sweet according to your taste.


----------



## HelenM (Jul 2, 2014)

DeusXM said:


> You'd be surprised. As you'll have low insulin levels, you're actually less likely to store fat. Eat a bowl of pasta (easily 727 cal) and you'll retain way more fat than eating this.




My BMR is less than 1250 cals , though I burn more with exercise.
 If I ate pasta then a portion size is about 125g cooked weight; that's less than 200 cal.
 I will have to have my chicken brushed with olive oil, garlic, lots of herbs and a bit of smoked paprika.  ( and 23-25 units of insulin a day so not a lot )

 And yes, I  could eat more when I was younger so enjoy it whilst you can!.


----------



## jalapino (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok we tried this last night!!!.....and the result!! bloomin lush!!! and best of all enough for today cold!!!....I used just breast with no skin some did not stick despite washing off with cold water then drying with kitchen roll, but lush!!! 

Nice one Mr Deus!!!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 21, 2014)

I knew there was something i was going to try


----------



## trophywench (Jul 21, 2014)

Try the extra thick double cream next time - or use Greek yoghurt, esp without parmesan as the yog will add 'tang'.  Maybe will 'stick' better?


----------



## jalapino (Jul 22, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Try the extra thick double cream next time - or use Greek yoghurt, esp without parmesan as the yog will add 'tang'.  Maybe will 'stick' better?



I used double cream is that not the same?....<<Blank Stair>>


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd say maybe you need to leave more time for the coating to set - leave it in the fridge for a couple hours before cooking.


----------



## jalapino (Jul 22, 2014)

DeusXM said:


> I'd say maybe you need to leave more time for the coating to set - leave it in the fridge for a couple hours before cooking.



Ok thanks!!....got some friends coming over on Friday, and as this tasted so lush am going to try it again!....wish me luck! 

I may even leave the chicken out for a little longer after drying it out with kitchen roll then maybe dry out a tad more.

But nice one mate it really is a good meal for every one to have a good old munch on!


----------

